# Valores de diodos zener en vumetro



## iamkbra (Jun 18, 2009)

chicos necesito su ayuda  
resulta qe me quiero hacer un vumetro de leds . en el esquema dice qe es para un amplificador de 200w y que los valores de los diodos zener son : 5v , 10v,15v,22v. Pero yo lo necesito para una potencia de 30w . 
cual seria el valor de dichos diodos ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> chicos necesito su ayuda
> resulta qe me quiero hacer un vumetro de leds . en el esquema dice qe es para un amplificador de 200w y que los valores de los diodos zener son : 5v , 10v,15v,22v. Pero yo lo necesito para una potencia de 30w .
> cual seria el valor de dichos diodos ?



Y el esquema?   
La bola de cristal acá no funciona....

Pero para que quiere diodos Zenner un vúmetro....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 18, 2009)

Moví el tema a esta sección.

Saludos y poné el esquema o pagá cursos de adivinación. Hay uno de Uri Geller por correo que está baratito...


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 20, 2009)

aca esta esta el link del esquema
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/vumetro.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2009)

Un consejo de onda:
No perdás el tiempo con esa porquería. Usá un vumetro con el LM3915, que deben haber 500 en el foro, y lo vas a poder ajustar a la potencia que te quede comodo, sin ninguna complicación.

Saludos!


----------

